# j30 power window switch wiring help



## ocblazer949 (May 21, 2006)

i picked up a window switch from the junkyard from an infiniti j30 either 93 or 94 not sure. 

like this 









i was wondering if anyone on here would be able to tell me what each wire goes to off the 4 and 7 plug harnesses that go to it. thanks


----------

